# Fish Swap



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright, my guppies where being torn apart by the flame tetras in my 75 gallon tank. So I did some shuffling to try and get peace in the world.

This is the new stats:
15 Gallon
2 plants

55 Gallon
3 plants
8 Guppies (new to this tank)
2 Danios 
2 Neon Tetras 
1 Chinese Algae Eater 

75 Gallon
2 Bala Sharks (new to this tank)
2 Columbian sharks (new to this tank)
2 Blue Gouramis 
10 Flame Tetras 
32 Ghost Shrimp 

I realize I am going to lose a lot of shrimp.. But whatever they are 16 cent each. Plus probably good for the sharks.

The chinese algea eater is really small now. So he won't harass any of the fish in the tank. (For Now)

The sharks left the stuff that was resident in the 55 alone, so I think they will do fine in the 75.

The guppies are in very poor shape. They have been hiding for several days. Their fins have been knipped and what not. Several have lost color they had. But the 55 gallon tank should be peaceful now. I hope these guys will come back. They already seem happier. Though it has only been an hour.

I know the Columbian Sharks where eventually need brackish and then salt water. I'm not worried about that at the moment. 

What do you guys think about the new setup, have I overlooked something horrid that I shouldn't have?

I can't put anything in the 15. It's not cycled.
The 55 is cycled.
The 75 is over halfway cycled and shouldn't be to much longer.
Both tanks are kept around 76 degress. 
The ph, 8, is the same in both tanks.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

it doesnt sound too bad actually. id definitely get more neon tetras and more danios (zebra, im assuming?) for the 55, but other than that id think its fine. 

just keep an eye in the 75 on the gouramis. if the flame tetras are that nippy id hate to see them shred the feelers on the gouramis.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

It is possible that the nippers could tear the ventral fins off entirely, they are quite brittle. Just keep a close eye and I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

The Gouramis seem to pick at the sharks. I can't believe it.

The flame tetras are like *** mate?

I just flushed another guppy. I didn't realize it, he was missing a chunk of skin. I could have saved him if the hospital tank was ready. But I didn't want him to get ich and then spread it to my other fish. So I did the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

verbosity said:


> The Gouramis seem to pick at the sharks. I can't believe it.


Blue gouramis are already notorious bullies themselves.


> I just flushed another guppy. I didn't realize it, he was missing a chunk of skin. I could have saved him if the hospital tank was ready. But I didn't want him to get ich and then spread it to my other fish. So I did the lesser of two evils.


For future reference, use clove oil or freezing method to euthanize a fish. Flushing down the toilet is not considered humane.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

I think freezing would suck as well. I'll check out that other technique though.

I took a few shots of the fish in the 75 gallon tank.
I'll share the best one. Click on it for a bigger picture.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

ooooh i love those balas  I miss mine  

THATS IT! willow! lupin! grab your work gloves, i need yalls help building a 400 gallon long tank into my bedroom wall for balas. lets roll!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lupin said:


> verbosity said:
> 
> 
> > The Gouramis seem to pick at the sharks. I can't believe it.
> ...


I have to agree with Lupin that freezing or better still, the clove oil method is much kinder. At the start of the Emergancies section there is a sticky on humane ways to euthanise a fish. Have a read at this just in case.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Just do what you want humane or not. unless your very sensitive then i would do it less humane :wink: but i'm not that sure on those kind of fish. But since i'm a beginner i wouldn't know much. Have fun with what your doing but don't when your having to kill your fish. Research and Research again just to make sure. The End


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

SeaSerpant said:


> Just do what you want humane or not. unless your very sensitive then i would do it less humane :wink:


I'm a bit confused here. It looks like you're suggesting the fish be euthanised in the least humane, ie the most cruel way, but surely this is not what you mean. Could you clear this up please? It's a bit confusing to me, and perhaps to other members.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

This arrangement has actually worked quite well.

All of the guppies have passed on.. (Makes me wonder if the petstore I got them from has a problem). But all the other fish are live and well.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I mean, if you don't care about a bit of agression in your tank i wouldn't worry about it. but if it really matters find a good combo that will do fine together. Does this clear it up?


----------

